# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Language?

## sneeze

I'm not prudish by any standards, I can string a few together at times and I like the openness on this forum but seeing "cunt " in a thread *title* seems a bit off.I know geendogs style and personally I don't read anything he writes,my choice ,but when its in the title it takes away the option of avoiding it.
Thoughts?

----------


## Pointer

I swear like a deckhand myself, but yes, I agree with what you say. I agree the forum is nice in that it is un-censored, and I'm not suggesting that we censor posts like other forums, but a little bit of restraint would be good. In the written sense, you have to go out of your way to use those words as adjective in a phrase, so why would you other than to portray yourself a certain way?

I would never drop the 'c' bomb around my partner, or any woman for that matter, and certainly not in front of children. All of whom I'm sure read this forum. 
I work in forestry here on the east coast, with what are basically a pretty rough bunch, rougher than most here I dare say. And even these gentlemen wouldn't use these terms in front of women and children and if they did, they are quick to apologise. When it is just the boys, so to speak, the air is blue with vulgarities but there is a time and place for them.

To summarise, I don't think we should censor the forum, but I think it reflects on a person if they choose to show a little discretion.

----------


## Josh

Censoring is crap. Opening a thread and seeing a wall of swearing if that isn't your style is crap. 

I suggest that if you're creating a thread that has that much language in it, you put [Swearing warning] or something in the thread title. Also think that we should keep the C and F bombs out of thread titles tbh.

----------


## graybeard

I agree entirely with the above posters. I signed up here and posted in a couple of threads but then saw all the potty mouth stuff and went elsewhere.
I belong to a few overseas forums and none of them seem to feel the need to talk filth to make themselves understood.

----------


## dogmatix

Us hunting/shooting blokes are such sensitive types.  :Wtfsmilie: 

This discussion is similar to one previously on another forum.

----------


## Pointer

> Us *hunting/shooting blokes* are such sensitive types


This is the bit I find the most interesting. Do people feel the need need to overly permeate a sentence with cussing because it is seen as the thing to do amongst "blokes"?

----------


## Josh

> This is the bit I find the most interesting. Do people feel the need need to overly permeate a sentence with cussing because it is seen as the thing to do amongst "blokes"?


Nah mate, you aren't a man unless you drink copious amounts of beer and swear heavily.

Or something like that.

----------


## sako75

I think it is just the way language is going and has been for a very long time.
I F&C this, that and everything in between except in a public environment as does my wife (who works in the same industry as GD) . Around my parents I mind my P&Q's as they don't swear - respect to them. The bosses at work (male and female) say cnut this that and everything else. Sit down at a cafe with my brother who is a national sales manager and he is fcuk this and fcuk that while I sit there and cringe.
Hands up anyone who hasn't said "ya fcukin cnut" or similar when stubbing a toe, banging a finger, got scoped, fell down a hillside loaded up with venison etc? I bet HM The Queen has said a few quiet words to herself when one of the Corgis has pissed or shat on her bed

----------


## Pointer

I agree Sako75, I also swear pretty heavily. And 'fuck' has become almost common usuage amongst all walks of life I agree. 
However, to swear in writing is actually more involved that using it as a qualifier or adjective in a spoken sentence - ie it takes more time and effort, and if you use it a liberally as some do in writing, it actually makes it harder to read as the sentence doesn't flow. Some of the greatest writers are known as greats because they managed to be so descriptive in so little words.

Josh, going by your prerequisites I guess I'm a bloke then  :Psmiley:

----------


## dogmatix

> I think it is just the way language is going and has been for a very long time.
> I F&C this, that and everything in between except in a public environment as does my wife (who works in the same industry as GD) . Around my parents I mind my P&Q's as they don't swear - respect to them. The bosses at work (male and female) say cnut this that and everything else. Sit down at a cafe with my brother who is a national sales manager and he is fcuk this and fcuk that while I sit there and cringe.
> Hands up anyone who hasn't said "ya fcukin cnut" or similar when stubbing a toe, banging a finger, got scoped, fell down a hillside loaded up with venison etc? I bet HM The Queen has said a few quiet words to herself when one of the Corgis has pissed or shat on her bed


 :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

My point isn't about swearing in itself, Iv been in construction smoko rooms for 30 years, I'm not offended by it and as Iv said my language is sometimes well below the belt, its a time and place thing and having a little self control, I just think its  a bad look for any forum, far more so when its in the title.If the swearing pressure is so great you cant hold it back how about letting a few out verbally so you can at least get the title typed in before the flood gates burst.





> This is the bit I find the most interesting. Do people feel the need need to overly permeate a sentence with cussing because it is seen as the thing to do amongst "blokes"?


Yeah some do,some just do what their parents do,some don't even realize they are doing it. One fellow springs to mind that couldn't fit enough four lettered words into a sentence to satisfy his need so he would split words up and throw an extra one in the middle,like 
"f@#kin stayed at a f#@king Mo f#*king tel". :Grin: 
Got the piss taken out of him endlessly.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Those who know me realise I'm not shy with the course language, but I really don't think that its okay to have it in a threads title.

The title is there for all to see, without opening & reading the thread.

I have noticed that the language on TV is getting worse & worse have heard C--t twice now.....& obviously F......  more times than I can remember.

My 2.5 cents for what it's worth.

----------


## Philipo

Some valid points being made in this thread & I'm taking note of your concerns, remember the forum is still young & finding it's feet so it will take time to work out things such as whats seen as productive for the forum as a whole & what isn't  :Have A Nice Day: 


So for now Ive fixed the title of GD's thread

----------


## Tahr

The seriously foul mouthed stuff is fast becoming a sub-culture here, and the forum has hardly been alive for a few months. In the absence of moderation, I think there is going to have to be some self moderation or this site will only appeal to a very limited audience. It might have already occurred?

----------


## crzyman

> The seriously foul mouthed stuff is fast becoming a sub-culture here, and the forum has hardly been alive for a few months. In the absence of moderation, I think there is going to have to be some self moderation or this site will only appeal to a very limited audience. It might have already occurred?



I'll have to disagree there, we don't want to be jumping up and down every 5 minutes because there is a swear word in a post, there was enouth of that shit at f&h and it just pisses people off.  I agree a thread title should be swearing free with a warning maybe in the title.  I'd be disapointed if we couldnt have a bit of swearing every now and then, this is not a church, school etc etc.  Its also in very few threads on this forum for the number of posts we have.  I swear as good as the next person but reframe where required for the sake of being polite in public places.

----------


## Pointer

I hope not *Tahr*, as was said by myself, Sneeze, K-G etc, none of us are shy of a blue letter word or three, but there is a place for it. On a public forum where absolutely anyone can read this, I think it could send a wrong message to potential users of this forum. I would hate to see a culture develop in a place that really could be great.

*edit* Crazyman your post just slipped in front of mine. I agree, I care not for the odd profanity in a post; I'm prone to it myself. I certainly wouldn't like to see it censored.  But when you have people trying to fill every spare space in a post with expletives I don't think that's ok. Is it our place as members to pull a fellow member inline as you would in public, or is that a moderators job? That is the core question here.

----------


## gimp

Self-censorship goes a long way, saying "fuck" a lot isn't particularly funny or clever once you're more than 4 years old and adds nothing of value

----------


## Tahr

> I'll have to disagree there, we don't want to be jumping up and down every 5 minutes because there is a swear word in a post, there was enouth of that shit at f&h and it just pisses people off.  I agree a thread title should be swearing free with a warning maybe in the title.  I'd be disapointed if we couldnt have a bit of swearing every now and then, this is not a church, school etc etc.  Its also in very few threads on this forum for the number of posts we have.  I swear as good as the next person but reframe where required for the sake of being polite in public places.


I think you miss-read me there. I am not suggesting any sort of moderation, or any sort of censorship. I'm suggesting that members should use a bit of discretion at times. Like in titles and like the exaggerated use of F & C as in Greendog's latest post.

----------


## Pointer

Hear hear Tahr.

Discretion is fine, but not all are capable of it. If it is not a case of moderation or censorship, then is it our place as members to speak up, say perhaps as I would if you spoke like that around my partner or children?

----------


## graybeard

> The seriously foul mouthed stuff is fast becoming a sub-culture here, and the forum has hardly been alive for a few months. In the absence of moderation, I think there is going to have to be some self moderation or this site will only appeal to a very limited audience. It might have already occurred?


Very true, I have seen a few forums which have gone that way and they are not worth posting in or reading.
Censorship is something few of us wish to see and perhaps the way to go is that of several 'shooting and hunting' forums I have joined which require a new member to read and agree to 'conditions of membership' one of which is no profanity. Maybe that is something for the moderators here to consider?

----------


## veitnamcam

As most people have already pointed out I dont think posts should be censored,but cussing in the title maybe a little over the top.
Im not offended by a bit of swearing but i think it should be used appropriately and sparingly otherwise it loses its meaning and effectiveness.
IL never forget the one and only time I have ever heard my Christian mother swear. It was certainly effective!

----------


## jakewire

I also agree with sneeze, tahr , pointer and others, I mean who doesn't drop the odd swear word or two every now and then. Titles should be free of it though.
Self censorehip , or/and peer censorship as is what is happening now is fine.And look the topic so far, no-one has turned this into a bun fight, it is reasoned discussion.
Good.

----------


## Pointer

> I also agree with sneeze, tahr , pointer and others, I mean who doesn't drop the odd swear word or two every now and then. Titles should be free of it though.
> Self censorehip , or/and peer censorship as is what is happening now is fine.And look the topic so far, no-one has turned this into a bun fight, it is reasoned discussion.
> Good.


I agree, a couple of good c*nts sorting it out. 

sorry, couldn't help myself  :Psmiley:

----------


## upnorth uplander

I wont be taking any of you guys pheasant hunting with me, I use the cunt word every day, i think it is how you use it and the word b4 it that makes it good or bad..eg, pointers a good cunt, im a black cunt, my neigbours a gay cunt and the rest of you are just......peolpe i havnt got to know yet so i wont call you any type of cunt. Fuck did it again and got carried away

----------


## Pointer

hahaha exactly bro, it's time and place. I'll swear till the cows come home but you won't hear it from me in front of your young'uns or your missus uplander.. call me old school but thats how it is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

well fuck theres cunts on every forum I like this one.I'm pissed and will read GDs stoiry tommorrow. These even fuckwits and cunts that have jumped ship off f&h just too stirr shit................................night fullas :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

> If it is not a case of moderation or censorship, then is it our place as members to speak up, say perhaps as I would if you spoke like that around my partner or children?



OK, I agree about in the title.  BUT go stand in the corner at ANY school yard, hell, just listen to the kids that walk past the front yard.  They swear.  When I was their age I swore.  Kids do it, wives do it, parents do it. (I've heard them all)  Hell the boy has been told it's fine around me, cause I'd much rather he does it properly.  The ol' bat growls at me when I've been away to much cause when I get home it's real heavy, but fuck, it's just a part of life.  So it doesn't look pretty written down. So what?

----------


## Spanners

> The seriously foul mouthed stuff is fast becoming a sub-culture here, and the forum has hardly been alive for a few months. In the absence of moderation, I think there is going to have to be some self moderation or this site will only appeal to a very limited audience. It might have already occurred?


Agree.
I think that we can all learn something from this jist of this thread and move on with no more being needed to be said.
I have removed the offending thread for now. I get the humour and context of how it was used, but it seems that more than a few seem tothink its past a mark

Let all try and keep it reasonable guys, we dont want  to moderate or have to jump on people - self moderation should be enough to keep things reasonable, but if you have any concerns PM one of the 'Forum leaders' (link at almost bottom of main page) and they will do somethign to clean it up if required and address any issues.
We;re all mods here  :Grin:  only some have a magic button that works

----------


## Steve338

I agree about the excess swearing and especially the C bomb in general and especially in titles.

With this forum you can add a member to your ignore list and you will not see their posts at all, brilliant

----------


## redbang

> I agree about the excess swearing and especially the C bomb in general and especially in titles.
> 
> With this forum you can add a member to your ignore list and you will not see their posts at all, brilliant


Ah !.. found it. . as you say , a brilliant feature. .

----------


## Tone

> well fuck theres cunts on every forum I like this one.I'm pissed and will read GDs stoiry tommorrow. These even fuckwits and cunts that have jumped ship off f&h just too stirr shit................................night fullas


Holly Moses!
How was the head in the morning Bro!   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Mike H

I agree that we don't need swear words in a thread title and fair enough if it gets removed. I think we're going a bit far though if we start putting warnings in titles.

----------


## Spanners

Well heres an idea.. I can setup a 'red card' system as such
You have a set number of points and can be given a 'red card' with xxx expiry time.
If you use up your points then you get banned for a set time.. 

Its like demerits on your licence.

We shouldnt have to go to that extent - it appears we have set a president as a group on whats acceptable and should be no issues maintaining it.

Everything is for the better of the forum, and if the masses think you;re wrong and you continue, then maybe you wont be missed much..........  :Sad:

----------


## Wirehunt

Better get the delete account button in place then.  Cause I'll be gone.

----------


## Wirehunt

In fact just do it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> In fact just do it.


Bit early to spit the dummy isnt it? Its just a discussion

----------


## Tone

Here is an idea too. Lets try and make a mole hill out of a mountain. Is it that big a deal? I think the point has been put across, we dont need to F this and C that ALL the time, but a couple every once in a while isnt really that Bad. Just like having to give the missus money, we want to do it only on the rare occassion. For some thing important, to make a statement, to convey emotion - like the week before my Birthday.  :Thumbsup:  Right On!

----------


## sneeze

> Well heres an idea.. I can setup a 'red card' system as such
> You have a set number of points and can be given a 'red card' with xxx expiry time.
> If you use up your points then you get banned for a set time.. 
> 
> Its like demerits on your licence.
> 
> We shouldnt have to go to that extent - it appears we have set a president as a group on whats acceptable and should be no issues maintaining it.
> 
> Everything is for the better of the forum, and if the masses think you;re wrong and you continue, then maybe you wont be missed much..........


Hmmmm, forum police? I think your just looking to justify that black leather uniform.

----------


## Pointer

How about we just stick to the plan and clean up thread titles?

----------


## Spanners

> Hmmmm, forum police? I think your just looking to justify that black leather uniform.


It was only an idea - hence why  I said 


> We shouldnt have to go to that extent - it appears we have set a president as a group on whats acceptable and should be no issues maintaining it

----------


## crzyman

> How about we just stick to the plan and clean up thread titles?


I agree, it's getting all blowen into something its not.  

*No swearing in thread titles but warnings in titles if there is abit of swearing in the thread.*

If there is one or two that cant handle that well tough tits, perhaps they can listen to radio reama instead.......

----------


## Philipo

> I agree, it's getting all blowen into something its not.  
> 
> *No swearing in thread titles but warnings in titles if there is abit of swearing in the thread.*
> 
> If there is one or two that cant handle that well tough tits, perhaps they can listen to radio reama instead.......



Yip as the poll in the other related thread shows that most are happy to clean up the title & put in warning if needed and Members to just use a bit of good judgement    :Grin:  


Regarding Radio Reama, I went to the Feildays once with a guy that set his clock radio to blair the shit out at full noise @ 5:30 to get all us hungover cnuts out'a bed

Shit it worked  :XD:

----------


## Tahr

> I agree, it's getting all blowen into something its not.  
> 
> *No swearing in thread titles but warnings in titles if there is abit of swearing in the thread.*
> 
> If there is one or two that cant handle that well tough tits, *perhaps they can listen to radio reama instead*.......


 :Grin:

----------


## Josh

> *No swearing in thread titles but warnings in titles if there is abit of swearing in the thread.*


Sounds good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

> It was only an idea - hence why  I said


Sounded funny in my head, but aparently not so.
 Anyway I think some need to lighten up a bit, keep a sence of humour,its just a discussion and i doubt the outcome will change any lives whatever which way.
And FFS go hit the like button on some other thread.Last thing we want is this winning the most liked comp..

----------


## Philipo

> FFS go hit the like button on some other thread.Last thing we want is this winning the most liked comp..



Hahaha shit yeah hope not, still another four weeks to go & with great threads like the one of mine in the hunting section I don't think that will be an issue  :Wink:   :Psmiley:   :ORLY:

----------


## Spanners

> Sounded funny in my head, but aparently not so.\.


Got the joke but one minute there is whinging over something - nek minit dont give a shit!??!

Cant win either way....

BTW noone in Singas does the leather thing  - no matter what you pay

----------


## Tone

Fuckitywuckityhuckitycuntywuntyhunty.

NZHS lingo for: " Dammit it Bro that was a tough walk up the 800m inverted face just to try and get a shot at that dumb ass deer that we never get, can you remind me why we go hunting again?"

So I spose a little bit of cussing does have it place. Its a lot easier to say fuck when you value every bit of Oxygen your lungs can get.

----------


## kiwitonita

> With this forum you can add a member to your ignore list and you will not see their posts at all, brilliant


Correct, but only if they are not a Moderator.

----------


## crnkin

As long as its not discrimination or at least not good humoured discrimination, im all for limited moderation, one of the reasons I try not to post on any other forum.

This forum is great, have you all seen fishnhunt has opened the buy sell back up hahahahahahahaha

Classic.

Chris

----------

